# Coming Home



## mcmfw2 (Mar 12, 2016)

This low mileage Original Dec 68 Fenderless was on Hiatus from my collection for a few years until its owner opted to let me bring it back home.


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 12, 2016)

Looks like it was well cared for while it was away. Great looking bike!


----------



## vastingray (Mar 12, 2016)

That's soo  sweet if you ever want to let that one go please let me know


----------

